# Digital Holography, The new frontier?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks expensive at the moment though.

Source page link: NICT digital Holography
Filmed on October 7, 2010 at CEATEC JAPAN 2010

Wait for the play icon and then press play to watch the video on the link page.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

dolawren, do you think this will replace motion pictures in the distant future?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Rps said:


> dolawren, do you think this will replace motion pictures in the distant future?


I'd love to watch a movie at home or in the theatre without wearing 3D glasses,
It'll be amazing, Just imagine images undulating forward and back in front of the people in the audience.


----------

